# Who can Update Old 30s Vintage Flashlights?



## Bolster (Oct 14, 2007)

Sorry if I'm asking a frequent question, but is there somewhere I can go to get an old "vintage" flashlight's guts upgraded to the latest and greatest? I'd like to take grandfather's flashlight and give it upward of 150 lumens if that is possible. I think that would be a hoot ... have an old timey flashlight that beats the pants off my neighbor's Mag-Lite. Who, or what company, is the "go to" person or place for this sort of vintage hot-rodding? I probably don't have the ability to do it myself unless it's reasonably simple. Thanks! (If the answer is certain custom modders that frequent this forum, feel free to PM me.)


----------



## faiz23 (Oct 14, 2007)

i would try your thread in the custom and modified lights forums, you will have better luck there. I am not sure who can do it, but yes it is possible. one member has a collection of old vintage stock lights and a bunch of vintage modded with cree leds which will push up to 200 lumens.


----------



## Mr_Light (Oct 14, 2007)

If you can post a picture or detailed description it would help to give you advice. Things like number and type of batteries and whether it uses screw-in or more modern bulbs.


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 14, 2007)

I would like to see pictures of the light as well.


----------



## Bolster (Oct 14, 2007)

Here are some photos ... thanks for your advice ...

One

Two

Actually...this may not be '30s vintage. I'm not certain what vintage it is.


----------



## Marduke (Oct 14, 2007)

PR base LED dropin will work. If it has all metal construction, some hotwire mod might be brighter, but be crap on runtime.


----------



## carbine15 (Oct 15, 2007)

Marduke said:


> PR base LED dropin will work. If it has all metal construction, some hotwire mod might be brighter, but be crap on runtime.



I don't know man, it looks like a 222 screw bulb base not a PR.


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 15, 2007)

I don't think the reflector will catch much of the LEDs light with it's pie pan shape.


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Oct 15, 2007)

It looks like 2D. If it has a metal reflector and glass window (entirely possibly for an old light), and you could find some way to fit a PR base bulb in there, you could do a simple ROP, with a 6AA>2D adapter and 6xNiMH or just 2D Li-Ions.

If it's plastic, you'd be better off using an LED and finding a way to mount it on an inconspicuous chunk of metal, with a suitable 3V boost driver.


----------



## Trashman (Oct 15, 2007)

My guess is that it has a metal reflector, possibly coated brass. I think, carbine15 is right--that it's got a screw base bulb. From things that I've seen others on CPF do, I'd say one way would be to break the bulb and dig out the guts, and then use the bulb base to house an LED + circuitry. It'd probably be pretty tricky, but I know there are a few experts on the boards that could get it done, no problem, and then the light would still be "stock" and modernized at the same time.


----------



## lctorana (Oct 15, 2007)

The GH44 from Reflectalite is the most powerful MES hotwire bulb I know of.

Overdrive this with 6AA cells in the appropriate battery carriers, and you're looking at a solid 300 bulb lumens.

Not a bad start, and 100% reversible.


----------



## AW (Oct 15, 2007)

I have one vintage modded to run a ROP Hi here :

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/129899


----------



## Mr_Light (Oct 15, 2007)

I would second this suggestion. You will not find a brighter mod for this light (without major surgery). Here are the pointers to the pieces.

Bulbs
http://www.reflectalite.com/lightmodel.html
Battery holders
http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDetail.aspx?TranID=3294

You get to find your own AA NiMH batteries (you need to use NiMH batteries 1.2volts X 6 = 7.2voltes).





lctorana said:


> The GH44 from Reflectalite is the most powerful MES hotwire bulb I know of.
> 
> Overdrive this with 6AA cells in the appropriate battery carriers, and you're looking at a solid 300 bulb lumens.
> 
> Not a bad start, and 100% reversible.


----------



## Bolster (Oct 15, 2007)

AW said:


> I have one vintage modded to run a ROP Hi here : https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/129899



Now that's what I'm talking about! NICE! But you guys think I can do this mod myself? I have never modded a flashlight and was thinking I should contract the job. How simple is this to do? I have some background in camera repair and locksmithing and automobile electrical...you think I could take this on myself? Can I yelp for help here if I get stuck? 

BTW I won't be able to answer the questions about reflector until it arrives. 

Thanks for the advice!


----------

